
Show HN: Sincere – Write about how you are feeling - spcal
https://www.sincere.chat/
======
arendtio
So this is just a monologue? Someone writes something and maybe someone else
reads it, but conversations are not supposed to take place?

------
anonfunction
How do you submit what you've written?

